# Doug Self's  Museum of Retrotech and Unusual Locos  site



## BillTodd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Many of you will know of Doug's wonderful site. He (or rather Pipex) are having problems at the moment so you may be getting a 404 error if you use the usually link.

Doug has asked me to give an alternative to anyone who may be interested so, please use

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/index.htm

Bill Todd


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link. There is a lot of interesting stuff there. 

Having spent nearly thirty years of my life designing high end audio amplifiers and speakers, I was attracted immediately to the Amplifier Institute portion of his site. I've never seen so much written on Subjectivism, a topic I used to harp on constantly. Still do, sometimes. 

-Trout


----------

